# Umoro shakers



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

They worth the price tag? and ive seen a youtube video of guy with one with a built in blender cant see it on their website though seen a few on amazon but £40.

http://www.umoro.com/


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no x2


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One of these does all I want.

https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Addis-Sealtight-Beaker-033L/55183011?ULP_CAMPAIGN_ID=3&gclid=CIDRkOHJ4sgCFYLnwgodef4IFg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

No just give it a good shake.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

have to find something else to waste my money on then


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

bigjons said:


> have to find something else to waste my money on then


Tough times... :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

bigjons said:


> They worth the price tag? and ive seen a youtube video of guy with one with a built in blender cant see it on their website though seen a few on amazon but £40.
> 
> http://www.umoro.com/


it will add 10kg to your glute kickbacks

can you get it in red to match your lipstick?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you like it buy it, they look pretty cool.

Sort of thing my missus would take to the gym to put her water in.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

bigjons said:


> have to find something else to waste my money on then


@skye666

if you have a spare 5r


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Crossfit cu**s wet dream.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

never forgot your watch to the gym


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

that's the only shaker you need

View attachment 116458


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

40£ ???

Whole month on gear

And dont forget the 5% water jug


----------

